# Tractor Sets World Record Speed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you view the youtube to see what a tractor doing 80 looks like, you might want to advance to about the 4:00 mark and turn the sound down low as the music could be used in a torture chamber.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/ag/blogs/template1&blogHandle=agequipment&blogEntryId=8a82c0bc4c9a7d96014cc7d78bca019a&showCommentsOverride=false


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to see them try that on my road, potholes and heaves would have them in ditch. Last summer in Quebec I saw some JCB fastracks hauling manure tankers at 50 mph or so. Quite the sight.


----------

